# Swansea/ Gower Cycling Clubs



## starthms (19 Nov 2014)

Hi all,

Anyone ride with any clubs in swansea/ gower. looking to join but want to know what level of fitness you need to be able to keep up don't want people waiting for me up hills.


----------



## Aperitif (19 Nov 2014)

I'll mumble something about @theclaud being able to easily assist you...

It's a beautiful place to ride. Best done from Cardiff - or, better still, London...makes it all worthwhile.


----------



## Osprey (19 Nov 2014)

I often see Bynea CC on the gower. I assume most clubs will have riders of varying fitness. You won't know until you try. Good luck


----------



## theclaud (19 Nov 2014)

Bynea CC are indeed a friendly bunch, catering for different levels and abilities. They do club runs which are paced to the slower riders, and also faster training rides and time trial events if you want to push yourself. If you're more interested in just riding at a sociable pace with company, support and the benefit of years of experience of looking after riders of every kind, Swansea CTC might be for you - they ride on Wednesdays and Sundays. You can go along without being a member but will be asked to join after a few rides. In the unlikely event that you are the slowest, they will wait for you at the top of hills, but will be happy to do so.


----------



## StuAff (19 Nov 2014)

Aperitif said:


> I'll mumble something about @theclaud being able to easily assist you...
> 
> It's a beautiful place to ride. Best done from Cardiff - or, better still, London...makes it all worthwhile.


Quite a nice ride from Pompey too


----------



## Aperitif (20 Nov 2014)

StuAff said:


> Quite a nice ride from Pompey too


Anywhere has got to be a nice ride from Pompey, Stu...


----------



## starthms (20 Nov 2014)

Been on Bynea web site looks good, think i maybe popping along to see them.


----------



## StuAff (20 Nov 2014)

Aperitif said:


> Anywhere has got to be a nice ride from Pompey, Stu...


Apart from Southampton and Gosport..........


----------



## jackforever (20 Feb 2015)

Some of you may be interested in Gower Riders, we were at one type just open to juniors but recently have developed into a club for all the family, no stuffiness or attitudes just a lot of similar minded members who want to ride their bikes. http://www.gower-riders.co.uk/ find us on twitter and Facebook as well. We are a growing club and have lots of exciting plans to push on and develop cycling in this part of wales. Kids go ride sessions are at Penyrheol leisure centre, Gorseinon on a saturday morning, as are Mums rides, group rides on a sunday and many other regular rides/activities ranging from turbo sessions to circuits. Get in touch on FB, here or pop up to Penyrheol on a saturday 10 - 11.30.


----------

